# Grilled Corn on the Cob



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Tried this several times and I haven?t had any complaints yet. Take an ear of corn and strip off the husk and threads. Cover with butter and place on a sheet of aluminum foil. Sprinkle a liberal amount of garlic salt, lemon pepper, and paprika on the foil. Roll the corn in this mixture until the corn is sufficiently covered in it. Roll the corn up in the tin foil and place on the grill for about 15 minutes. Unwrap and eat!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

sounds yummy. dont forget to add the mayo after grilled. it melts like butter and tastes great on grilled corn. of course with all that seasoning, prolly not needed. never tried that, will have to next time i grill. thanks


----------



## Ithaca37 (Nov 23, 2007)

Didn't know about the mayo. It sounds good, will have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

man i love this forum, somebody's always got a mouthwatering recipe to try.


----------

